

Is HTML a Humane Markup Language? - spydez
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001116.html

======
Hexstream
I don't see why you couldn't support many different markup languages in a
single site. For example, on a web forum I'd love to be able to write BBcode
with an s-expression syntax.

So you'd have 2 <select>s: one for semantics, one for syntax. So you could
have BBcode semantics with traditional syntax, BBcode semantics with
s-expression syntax, and a lot of other semantics and their corresponding
available syntaxes. All those representations would simply be canonicalized
into one language on the server.

------
flupkear
I never really liked those pseudo markups, but some people do so maybe the
best is to use Markdown that support pseudo markup and HTML

